# 30 optional updates will hit Windows today



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

If auto update is on, now turn it off. Almost all patches do not have any details about them.



> The official list of Windows Update patches was updated over the weekend to show that 34 patches rated "optional" are headed for the Automatic Update chute this Tuesday, April 21.


InfoWorld Tech Watch
By Woody Leonhard

http://www.infoworld.com/article/2911702/operating-systems/massive-round-of-34-optional-non-security-patches-coming-this-tuesday.html

For some reason link goes to authors page. Have to scroll a little bit for article.


----------

